# Wang Anchor



## TomT

Manufacture of a shallow water anchoring system that is a perfect fit for the skiff world only weighing 6lbs total it will not affect your boats draft and can be used in depths to 8’
I have personally used it to anchor over an oyster bar so bottom hardness is not an issue
Check out the WAS page @ www.wanganchor.com


----------



## aaronshore

wang ;D


----------



## Un-shore

It just sounds so...uncomfortable.


----------



## TomT

> It just sounds so...uncomfortable.


?


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

There logo is Hang out with your Wang out! ;D ;D


----------



## redgheenoe

Wang and stiffy should merge!


----------



## OhNoMrBill

They were playing the wrong song. It should have been "Everyone Wang Chung Tonight"


----------



## TomT

we thought about playing Ted Nuggent Wang Dang sweet pooh Tang


----------



## CaptSnook

Anybody used one? I was looking at power pple but it overkill for the way I fish. Just like to have something to stick while fighting fish on those breezy days. (I fish mostly in the bow of my noe)


----------



## iMacattack

sounds like someone is yanking my Wang!


----------



## JoeWelbourn

Wang has a surface bow mount. If I can get my act together with the new CNC machine it will be made from carbon fiber. Look for more carbon on his Wang----yep carbon fiber and wang a perfect match---f I can get my CNC up 

I have been making test parts from MDF to tweak the tool cutting path. Soon---very soon my friends.

Float Shallower,
Joe
Carbon Marine


----------



## iMacattack

carbon fiber makes my wang itchy ;D


----------



## JoeWelbourn

Ichy----Carbon makes things stiff. Trust me bro---as you age you will need stiff verses itchy. 

Float Shallow,
Joe
Carbon Marine


----------



## FlatCat

Do they make a wang xl for deeper applications?


----------



## Brett

That would be the "Mark TWang"

Good for 2 fathoms...


----------



## chip_haywood

> Manufacture of a shallow water anchoring system that is a perfect fit for the skiff world only weighing 6lbs total it will not affect your boats draft and can be used in depths to 8’
> I have personally used it to anchor over an oyster bar so bottom hardness is not an issue
> Check out the WAS page @ www.wanganchor.com



Tellthe boss to put some good pics on the web site instead of that slow crapy slide show I might buy one if I could see it


----------



## iMacattack

Chip,

Your efforts would be much better served contacting the manufacture directly if you are having problems with their site or ability to gather product information. Recycling a post from a year ago and posting a non constructive reply will not get the results you seek.

Welcome to microskiff.com. I hope your next post is a more positive one.

Capt. Jan


----------

